# Rabbit had ears cut off



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

A poor rabbit has been found in a Bradfod park with both ears cut off, probably with scissors, and broken leg, it it so upsetting to hear how cruel people can be, just made me want to cry the poor thing must have been in absolute agony, i wish the powers that be would make punishments for these animal abuse crimes tougher,,


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

When I rescued my 15 year old dog (he was 10 then), he had had both ears cut off with a pair of scissors and had burn scars from being set on fire. 

Some people don't deserve oxygen!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh your poor dog, how can people do these terrible things to animals
How is your dog now, much happier i know of course, but has it affected him long term?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

He fine! He is the ripe old age of 15 and going strong. He loves life, food, warmth and cuddles. He thinks he's died and gone to heaven


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> A poor rabbit has been found in a Bradfod park with both ears cut off, probably with scissors, and broken leg, it it so upsetting to hear how cruel people can be, just made me want to cry the poor thing must have been in absolute agony, i wish the powers that be would make punishments for these animal abuse crimes tougher,,


Karma has their number ....

The folly of cruelty and violence.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Knightofalbion said:


> Karma has their number ....
> 
> The folly of cruelty and violence.


I really hope so


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry to say this poor little rabbit has died, when the vet was going to amputate its leg, too much stress for it i think RIP little rabbit,it was obviously someones pet but i dont think anyone has come fprward to claim it


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

That poor little rabbit, it's made me feel sick to my stomach. I would hate to think that I knew anyone capable of such disgusting acts


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

It is terrible the thngs that are happening to animals ,the poor little thing must have been very traumatised, i dont know how anyone can get any pleasure out of hurting/torturing another living thing, animal or child or person


----------



## LRPetServices (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh the poor little rabbit! It just makes me want to cry when I hear about things like this happening to innocent animals. Why are punishments for these types of crimes not tougher!!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Disgusting, poor little thing, this morning read that a poor dog has been found in woods in Peterborough with a bolt through his head, wicked evil people


----------



## kitkatze (Oct 18, 2014)

What is this about the evil of people?  

Poor rabbit. Poor dog.


----------



## Esterka (Nov 3, 2014)

Why people are so cruetly?


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

That is AWFUL!

I will never understand why or how somebody would be so cruel to do such a thing like that!! 

 :frown2:


----------

